# Plastic dragster pedal car 1972



## kwoodyh (Jun 9, 2017)

I have never seen anything like this! It's missing the steering mechanism (I think it was some sort of caster and a steering wheel with shaft that ran through the bug catcher)? The front wheels are non functional and are shaped like that to give it a comic book (Kartoons) look? It was made by the company that also made all those plastic Santas and snowmen you used to see everywhere around the holidays! Empire Plastics Corporation 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rambler (Jun 10, 2017)

Considerably different from your dragster, however here is another plastic dragster of similar era. This one does have a steering mechanism and functional front wheels though no propulsion mechanism such as yours has.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 10, 2017)

That's very cool! Any idea of the manufacturer? I imagine the dragster had a "butterfly" style steering like the picture you posted? I have searched the wwwwww.interweb.whatevergooglebing and found nada zero zilch?


----------



## Rambler (Jun 10, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> That's very cool! Any idea of the manufacturer? I imagine the dragster had a "butterfly" style steering like the picture you posted? I have searched the wwwwww.interweb.whatevergooglebing and found nada zero zilch?




Sears Catalog Christmas 1972 page 552


----------



## Rambler (Jun 11, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> That's very cool! Any idea of the manufacturer? I imagine the dragster had a "butterfly" style steering like the picture you posted? I have searched the wwwwww.interweb.whatevergooglebing and found nada zero zilch?




By the way, no I don't have any idea on manufacturer of the yellow dragster that I posted earlier. After a couple of generations of kids wore it out it was completely used up!

Here are a couple other similar dragsters that I found:

1966 J.C. Penny catalog








1971 Sears Catalog


----------



## blasterracing (Jun 14, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> I have never seen anything like this! It's missing the steering mechanism (I think it was some sort of caster and a steering wheel with shaft that ran through the bug catcher)? The front wheels are non functional and are shaped like that to give it a comic book (Kartoons) look? It was made by the company that also made all those plastic Santas and snowmen you used to see everywhere around the holidays! Empire Plastics Corporation
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What an awesome find!  Never seen one before.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 14, 2017)

I found it local on Letgo, they had posted a really crappy picture so I blew it up and thought I could see what looked like a pedal mechanism, the guy who sold it to me met me in a McDonald's parking lot on the wrong side of town, middle of the week around noon wearing PJ's with no shoes on  probably needed a pack of smokes or something else, I gave him the 20 and hauled butt!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stoney (Jun 15, 2017)

Wow, very cool. I have never seen one of those.Hope I find one.


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Jul 27, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> I have never seen anything like this! It's missing the steering mechanism (I think it was some sort of caster and a steering wheel with shaft that ran through the bug catcher)? The front wheels are non functional and are shaped like that to give it a comic book (Kartoons) look? It was made by the company that also made all those plastic Santas and snowmen you used to see everywhere around the holidays! Empire Plastics Corporation View attachment 638536View attachment 638537
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Very cool! Would love to score one myself someday!


----------



## parkrndl (Aug 4, 2018)

ok so I know this thread has been dead a year, but here's another Empire pedal car.  I've had this one for years, never able to find much information on it.  rear wheels seem to match the ones on the Dragster that started this thread.


----------



## Rambler (Aug 6, 2018)

parkrndl said:


> ok so I know this thread has been dead a year, but here's another Empire pedal car.  I've had this one for years, never able to find much information on it.  rear wheels seem to match the ones on the Dragster that started this thread.




1970 Sears Catalog







1971 Sears Catalog


----------



## parkrndl (Aug 6, 2018)

Aaaaand it looks like we have a match!  Thanks, I've been trying to get info on this thing forever.


----------



## parkrndl (Aug 6, 2018)

Wow, and guess what?  I just checked those catalogs at WishBookWeb, and right next to the dune buggy is the Corvette, which I have also been looking for information about!  THANKS!


----------



## Mark s (Oct 17, 2019)

Rambler said:


> 1970 Sears Catalog
> View attachment 849038View attachment 849039
> 
> 1971 Sears Catalog
> View attachment 849040View attachment 849041


----------



## Mark s (Oct 17, 2019)

I had a purple one!


----------



## Thaddeus (Oct 25, 2019)

I had one ,was white , dont recall a motor, pretty shure the ramps destroyed it,


----------



## Mark Johnston (Oct 25, 2019)

I had a purple one just like it! Somewhere there’s a picture of me sitting on it when I was about 4. I’ll dig around for it.


----------

